# best way to remove bezel, Arc LS first run?



## cy (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm sure this is an old question, but what's best way to remove the bezel, Arc LS first run? They are expoxied solid. Heat? acetone? 

Also what's the best way to remove aluminum locking ring on ARC LS without destroying everything? it seems to be expoxied too. 

Can dremel out locking ring, but would rather save the locking ring if possible.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Sep 16, 2004)

Try this, Sir cy
web page


----------



## cy (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you, lots of reading..

found this interesting article about removing threadlocker.

There are all sorts of myths about how to remove fasteners held by thread-locking adhesives. Here's what it says on Loctite's own website:

The application of heat is needed to remove a fastener that can't be removed with a hand tool. Temperatures of 325F and above is needed to break down a standard [thread locking adhesives], 500F for high temperature [thread locking adhesives]. A heat gun or propane torch is commonly used to do this process, and careful disassembly should occur while parts are still hot. Once apart, and cooled, use methylene chloride (Chisel #79040) to remove cured excess material. Always wipe down the fasteners with clean up solvent to remove the wax film that Chisel #79040 leaves on the surface.

(350F = 177C 500F = 260C.)

Chisel #79040 is a solvent product that Loctite sells specifically for removing their thread locking adhesives. It's a somewhat hazardous material and I've never seen it offered for retail, consumer sales. Methylene chloride, the major active ingredient in Chisel #79040, is available for retail purchase at automotive supply, painting, and home center stores. It's a nasty solvent chemical, so be careful using it. Follow all the labeled cautions and directions. Wear eye protection that completely seals around your eyes; common glasses aren't good enough because the chemical and splash around the sides. Wear gloves. And work outdoors or in some other well-ventilated area. Be especially careful with methylene chloride on any balisong that has exotic insert materials or that has painted or coated handles. Even blade coatings could be attacked by this stuff.

Anyway, heat is the key to removing a screw held by thread-locking adhesives.

Some people seem to know that heat is the key, but they don't know how much. You need 350F.

Some people try boiling knives to get the thread-locking adhesive to release. Boil all day if you like, it won't do any good. Boiling water is only about 212F.

Ditto for hairdryers. They don't get up to 350F either (and it's a good thing they don't).

A common technique that works well for small screws such as those in balisongs is to hold a hot soldering iron on the screw for several seconds before attempting to remove the screw.

Keep in mind that if you apply excess torque to a screw, you risk damaging or even breaking off the screw


----------



## jtice (Sep 17, 2004)

For most lights, I use a hair dryer.
holding it about an inch away, till the light is so hot you cant touch it.

Worked for my LS rev1 and rev2.

Now, Surefires, they are harder, I cant seem get those apart well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 17, 2004)

It seems to depend on the threadlock that was used. I find that boiling water has worked on many lights, including Surefires and ARCs. I tried a heat gun, but you have to be careful that you don't melt solder or plastics.

Daniel


----------



## mahoney (Sep 17, 2004)

I use a heat gun and heat the head just to the point that it is too hot to touch. Then I use strap wrench on the body and some wooden clamp blocks with an appropriately sized hole drilled in them to hold the bezel in the bench vise. If the bezel slips in the blocks, some thin rubber or masking tape wrapped around the bezel will increase friction. A similar method works with the retaining ring in rev. 2 models, but you do need to come up with a retaining ring wrench of some kind.


----------



## cy (Sep 17, 2004)

I've been using a 1" ID radiator hose clamped in a vise to hold body. 

Thanks for the wooden clamp blocks idea.


----------

